# Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen



## Striker2111 (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute!!!

Wir planen im August eine Angeltour nach  Scheveningen auf Makrele und das soll nach Möglichkeit ein Erfolg  werden, dazu brauche ich ein bisschen Hilfe von euch!!!
Da ich bisher  noch nicht wirklich viele Infos im Netz dazu finden konnte, zumindest  nicht für dieses Jahr hoffe ich mal von euch den einen oder anderen  Fangbericht zu bekommen in Form von:

         -Kutter
         -Datum
         -Wetter
         -Fangerfolg
         -was ihr sonst noch so Berichten könnt

Ich denke mal das ist nicht nur für mich Hilfreich, sondern auch für alle anderen die eine solche Tour machen wollen!!!
Und  aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, wenn man z.B. bei Reederei Trip  anruft und ne Info haben möchte bekommt man immer die selbe Leier zu  hören!!!
Nämlich das die Schiffe von Trip immer und überall Fische  fangen und das immer in einem solchen Ausmaß das es eigentlich nächste  Saison keine Makrelen mehr in der Nordsee geben dürfte!!!!!!!|bigeyes|uhoh:

Ich danke euch schon mal im voraus und wie heißt es so schön
"Immer krumme Ruten"!!!

LG Micha#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

War zwar nie dort aber er hier war vor ein paar Tagen :http://www.big-game-board.info/deut...-tag-scheveningen-zwecks-frustabbau/?bdf67070


----------



## Striker2111 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

Wie mir scheint sind die Schwärme ja schon voll da!!!


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

Wenn ihr aus Nienburg kommt, dann versucht doch mal die Möwe in Bensersiel. Ich halte ne Menge von dem Schiff!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Striker2111 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

@Björn

Danke für den Tipp!
Was hast du den für Erfahrungen mit dem Schiff gemacht, wenn du sagst du hälst ne Menge davon!?

LG Micha


----------



## AAlfänger (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

Moin Micha,
Wir waren gestern mit der Möwe von Bensersiel raus. Absolut prima Tour, kaum Seegang, für Leute die das nicht abkönnen. Die Makrelen stehen noch ziemlich einzeln, aber da sich Heinz Steffen wirklich alle Mühe gibt, (Zaubern kann er auch nicht) kommt wohl jeder auf seine Stückzahl. Meine Mitangler und ich hatten jeder um die 20 Makrelen und die meisten liegen zwichen 300 bis 400g Gewicht. Das sollte wohl für den Normalverbraucher reichen.

MFG Jürgen|wavey:
Prima auch die Einweisung am Beginn der Fahrt von Heinz und welcher Kutterkapitän wünscht jedem noch eine gute Heimreise, bei den meisten hat sich das nach dem Bezahlen erledigt.


----------



## Striker2111 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

@Jürgen

Danke für deinen Bericht!!!
Ich denke doch mal das 300-400g doch ein ganz Ordentliches Gewicht ist!
Also ich hab auch schon wesentlich kleinere Exemplare gefangen!!!
Naja 20 Stück ist jetzt auch nicht die Übermäßige Menge für eine Tagestour, aber besser als garnichts!!!
Aber wie man sieht wird doch recht Unterschiedlich gefangen!
Wenn man den Berichten der anderen glauben schenken kann, dann haben die vor drei Wochen noch pro Nase etwa 100 Fische gefangen!!!
Und so wie du jetzt Berichtest stehen die Fische vereinzelt, ich denke das ist auch ein wenig Wetter und Tages abhängig!!!
Wie dem auch sei, ich lasse mich einfach mal Überraschen was unsere Tour so bringt!!!!
Ich werde dann ausführlich Berichten!!!

LG Micha


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

Wie schon geschrieben, gute Einweisung von freundlicher Besatzung. Es wird sogar ausdrücklich erwähnt, dass mitgebrachte Getränke verzehrt werden können. Mittagessen an Bord gibt es nicht. Manche Skipper legen ja mehr Wert darauf ihre Erbsensuppe und Getränke zu verkaufen, als die Angler an den Físch zu bringen. 
Der Käptn kennt sein Revier bestens, und auch wenn mal kein Schwarm zu finden ist, er weiß wo sich zumindest einzelne Makrelen aufhalten. Ich bin zwar auch schon mit gerade mal 5 Makrelen (als Tagesbester) von Bord gegangen, hatte aber nie auch nur ansatzweise das Gefühl auf einer Butterfahrt zu sein. 

Wir sind Montag an Bord, wenn meine etwas lädierten Knochen mitspielen. Werde dann  berichten.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## AAlfänger (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

Moin,
Denn mal viel Spaß Montag, drück euch die Daumen, das ihr fette und viele Makrelen fangt. Laßt aber noch ein paar drinne,
meine Kumpel haben gerade angerufen! Ihre Regierungen haben gerade gesagt das wir mitte August ruhig nochmal ne Fahrt machen können!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Wir haben doch nichts ausgefressen?

Ne wir sind so klasse Ehemänner:vik::vik:

MFG Jürgen


----------



## Striker2111 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

Bin schon gespannt auf euren ausführlichen Bericht!!!

LG Micha


----------



## Striker2111 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

Eigentlich müßte man den Treat umbenennen in:

Makrelenangeln 2011 überall!!!!!!!!


----------



## Makrelenjäger (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

Warum nicht von Büsum aus?
Siehe einmal in meinen Bericht von gestern...
"Makrelentour auf der Kehrheim II" oder "Makrelentour 2011 das Original" von Wulli.

Liebe Grüße von der Ostsee:

Heiko#h


----------



## Striker2111 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

War schon mal wieder jemand los, und kann uns einen Bericht liefern???

LG Micha


----------



## Brasse10 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

Ich war am 10.7.2011 in Scheveningen Trip Senior !



Wir hatte das Schiff gechartert.



Etwas Seegang so das 7 Angler sich auf das Anfüttern konzentrierten.



Erst wurde nicht so gut gefangen, so dass ich 22 Stück hatte  aber in der letzten Stunde, die See wurde ruhiger habe ich noch mal schnell 52 Stück in Schiff holen können.



Die Letzen 3 Törns habe ich nicht mehr mitgefischt, sonst hätte ich bestimmt noch 20 bis 30 mehr gehabt.





Ich habe das Schiff gleich für 2012 wieder gebucht!!


----------



## Striker2111 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

Ja dann mal ein Dickes Petri von mir!!!
Wieviele Leute wart ihr den an Bord???

LG Micha


----------



## Striker2111 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

War sonst wer mal los auf Makrele???

LG Micha


----------



## Denja00 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

Hallo Leute bin neu hir, hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht vom Neßmersiel mit eigenem Boot auf Makrele zu fahren.
            Wäre echt dankbar um paar Tipps  zu Bekommen, ich und paar        

           Kumpels wollten nächsten Samstag
             von dort los Fahren und hinter den Inseln ein wenig Fischen, 

           das Problem ist wir waren  noch nie mit 
             eigenem Boot auf See.


  MFG. Denja00


----------



## Gohann (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*



Striker2111 schrieb:


> War sonst wer mal los auf Makrele???
> 
> LG Micha



Hallo Micha, mein Tipp sieht im ersten Moment etwas komisch aus, denn ich empfehle dir ein Boot in Belgien! Grund: Es ist ein kleines, schnelles Boot mit max. 10-12 Anglern an Bord. Bedeutet: In ca 1 Std oder weniger am Fisch, weniger Scheuchwirkung als ein Kutter. Die Fahrten gehen im Sommer je nach Tide zwischen 7.00 Uhr und 8.00 Uhr los. Nach Mittag ist man wieder mit vollen Kisten im Hafen. Die Skipper verstehen ihr Handwerk. Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. Nachteil: Laut google maps sind es nach Nieuwpoort von dir aus 562KM, nach Scheveningen 407 KM. Dafür kann man das Boot in Belgien relativ günstig für eine 10 Mann Truppe chartern. Wenn die Jungs nicht auf Makrele fahren, geht es zum Wrackangeln auf den Ärmelkanal. Info unter: www.jonathan.be Die Herrschaften sprechen auch Deutsch! Vielleicht ist es mal ne Alternative.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

Donnerwetter, hab mir grad mal die Bilder auf der Homepage der Johann angesehen. Ist ja ein Traum! 
Das sind mal stramme Dorsche in guten Stückzahlen!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Gohann (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Donnerwetter, hab mir grad mal die Bilder auf der Homepage der Johann angesehen. Ist ja ein Traum!
> Das sind mal stramme Dorsche in guten Stückzahlen!
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



Ja, das sind schon etwas andere Kalliber als das Kleinvieh was manchmal an der Ostsee gefangen wird! Solch eine Tour ist natürlich nicht ganz billig! Lohnt sich aber fast immer! Besonders die als Gallopper angepriesene Tour! Die ist wohl Männermordend wenn es richtig beisst. Und Materialintensiv dazu!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Gohann (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln 2011 in Scheveningen*

Für alle Interessierten! Ich habe hier im AB mal zwei Themen aufgemacht, die  hiessen Hochsee Angeln in Belgien und Wrackangeln in Belgien. Die schlafen seit 2-3 Jahren vor sich hin. Sie sind unter Angeln in Belgien Niederlande und Luxenburg zu finden. Leider bin ich zu dumm, um da richtig zu verlinken! Wer Fragen hat kann sich gerne melden!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------

